# UKC /Premier



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

My Basil, the #4 UKC golden in 2013 has been invited to the UKC Invitational in Michigan. And Vinny, another dog, I bred and co own, is also invited. He is #5 in UKC.


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

PS Vinny is also owned by GRF member GameBoy on this forum...


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Are you coming?!


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

Thinking about it!!!


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

DO!!!!! 

I'm planning on entering Bertie in conf and possibly rally.... and was going to read what is required for novice over there to show Jacks (I have never seen UKC obedience so this would be new). We'd get to meet you!


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

My friend who has #5 is from Michigan, so we are negotiating...I have the time...


----------



## Kmullen (Feb 17, 2010)

Huge Congrats!!! That is great!


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

There you are.


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

Congratulations!


----------



## Lucky Penny (Nov 13, 2011)

Wonderful news!!! It would be a lot of fun to go!! Go Basil and Vinny!


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

Maybe a Michigan road trip?


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

We plan to be there for all of our Michigan friends..


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Huge congratulations! You will have a great time, I am sure


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

We plan on the road trip to Premier.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

I'm still waffling about whether I want to head out there or go up north for a show that (I believe) is the same date....


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

The show GameBoy and I are attending is on Thursday. Her Vinny just became a UKC GrCh yesterday at the Westfield shows. And my Basil took the breed in the second show with a Group 4. Basil will be totally bald by Premier... Her U-Ch daughter was Reserve in the Ch class with 7 and 6 entries respectively and her other daughter was UKC pointed in both shows yesterday. My Samantha added U-Alt Ch to her resume yesterday. She will be 12 on June 14.


----------

